# New Large Caliber Handguns (.460 S&W & Taurus .444)



## H2O Mellon

S&W has the new .460 revolver. I could fall in love with this thing. It's the fastest handgun made, traveling over 300 fpd faster than the .500 S&W. The great think is you can shoot .45 Colt, .454 Causual & .460 Shells. The Hornaday shells are $20 per box, $2 more than the .454's, but alot cheaper than the $37 per box for the .500 S&W

Taurus has a new revolver chambered for a .410 or a Marlin .444. The Marlin .444 is one heck of a caliber. I like it just as well as the .45-70. 

I think these are going to be two really nice revolvers. I wish I could get on of the S&W .460's for the price of the Taurus .444's


----------



## flathunter

Seems somebody knows alot about guns!


----------



## bubbahunter

I dont think there is to many handguns out there that Bryan doesn`t know something about.


Bryan I seen the Taurus .480 a couple weeks ago i was shocked that it was $200 cheaper then the .454.From what i`ve seen the recoil is some what less on the .480 then the big .454
I thought about gettin one but i was wanting to shoot one first.


----------



## Lundy

I was serious considering purchasing a handgun for deer hunting this year. 

I did a bunch of research and was looking very hard at the S&W .460.

I decided to delay the handgun decision and purchase until next year. Bought another Savage ML this year instead.

I still want to shot a large caliber handgun a few rounds before I decide what I want to do.

Kim


----------



## H2O Mellon

If we ever get to some outing close around, you can shoot my .454

I really think the .460 wouls be a great gun. The S&W 500is right at $1k, so I'd imagine the .460 will be about the same. I wis h Ruger would come out w/ it, but I doubt they will since itsa S&W cartridge plus Ruger just cam eout w/ that Ruger .480 last year.


----------



## truck

I think the 480 is alot easier on the hand than a 454!They both sting a little,I also don't like the muzzle lift of a 454.Everyone that has shot my 480 loves it  They will keep making new rounds just to keep us buying  Oh the 480 is a great gun for the first time big cal shooter also.


----------



## papaperch

Why the .444 would be interesting. If I am not mistaken you could shoot .44 mags in this. I have reloaded for .44s and 357 max extensively. Almost any .44 load proved to be accurate. The .357 maximum took a little more playing with until I brewed up one great load. The .444 might be a like a .44 maximum.

Wonder if Thompson Center makes a .444 for a Contender ?


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yes TC makes a .444 for the contender. The .444 is very similar to the .45-70. I've owned a .444 Marlin Lever Action & I dont think you can shoot .44 Mags in it. Here is a link, I still wasnt too clear on it, but I dont think you can shoot 44 Mags, the .444 case is a good inch longer than a .44 Mag

http://home.earthlink.net/~hwsportsman/444Marlin.html


----------

